# cardigan stick



## cobalt

another customer wants a cardigan stick?

Think people have a lack of imagination all the things to choose he wants a mallard duck hoping for something different to carve

would have much preferred to carve something I haven't done so just used a pre made template I had done

I just inserted a hardwood dowel down the handle and covered it with water buffalo horn then a good polish they look okay , fancied carving a wild boar on it which I may yet do just for the hell of it,


----------



## MJC4

You definitely have the ducks down Cobalt, looks good. I would like to see you do a boar stick.


----------



## CV3

I like the shape of your handle. The buffalo is a nice touch! I look forward to seeing on a shaft.


----------

